# Rainbird WiFi Timers on Allocation



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I work in the hardware business and I spoke with my rainbird rep this morning about getting an ST8I-2.0. The rep stated that due to the chip shortages, the ST8s and any of the other WiFi enabled sprinklers timer/controllers are on allocation, and that I couldn't get one. Just an FYI that if you are thinking of getting one of these controllers for the upcoming year, you might want to check online before they are gone. I was able to snag one from the home depot website.


----------

